# Horrible Customer Service From Stila Cosmetics



## Carmela DeJesus (Nov 14, 2013)

So I placed a huge order in October and my package was shipped on the 24th, USPS attempted one delivery on the 26th but did not leave a missed notification slip. I was expecting them to redelivery and there have been numerous times where they do no reattempt the very next day. So I waited and waited and finally I went to the post office to finally check if it was there and they said it was sent back to the company! It wasn't even 15 business days and they sent it back. They told me they could not do anything and that I had to call the company. I called stila cosmetics right away but they said there was no representative available at the time so I wrote an email. A representative replied saying they would have to refund me and I would have to reorder. Ok fine. But then they also added that I could not get the promotion prices from my original order. WTF. I asked why and they kept repeating their FAQ policy. I indicated to them that it was not my fault my package was sent back. They responded again with the same FAQ policy bs. Then I insisted that I am not at fault that my package was not delivered and that they are responsible for fulfilling my order. They again responded with the same policy crap. Sure it is policy, but in this circumstance, it was not my fault that I did not get the package. I guess they really didn't want to fulfill my order again because I ordered many sale items. But still, I find it very ignorant that they are not doing a thing to even make amends. I work in retail, and I'm always bending over backwards for customers. Stila cosmetics isn't even trying to win back my business even though I wrote in my last email to them that I was not going to purchase anything from their company anymore because their customer service is horrible. /end rant


----------



## Nic1986 (Nov 16, 2013)

Have you actually talked with someone on the phone? I ask because I used to work in a call center, handling customer service emails. My main goal there was to get them done as quickly as possible, quickly scanning the email and then typing out a general response. Its VERY easy to brush someone off when you don't actually have to deal with them. I would call them (and keep calling until I reached an actual human being) and chew them out a little. When you've got an angry customer yelling in your ear there alot more incentive to make them happy. Sorry you've gotten crappy customer service, keep trying or take your refund and spend it somewhere else. Good luck!


----------

